#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 你心目中最喜歡(最想要)的獸裝是屬於哪種動物呢?

## 哈士奇

我個人是狼獸裝,狐狸獸裝,尤其是魔人社作品集裡的那隻狐狸

----------


## 薩爾拉斯特

嗯...我想要狐狸裝和狼獸裝~(抱抱>"<)
我願意花大錢來自己做狐狸裝和狼獸裝~(買人家的就不好玩了ˊwˋ...炸)

----------


## 犬上咩咩仔

狼裝吧~冬天穿會很暖的哦~
家附近有山的話,
會趁著中秋去亂吠的吧~

----------


## 漣漪月影

我只想加貓耳~
然後穿上漣漪裝扮~
背上小背包~
傻拿著傀儡棒~
在自家頂樓自爽~
呵呵~

----------


## 銀月

狼裝跟獅子還有大貓(老虎)
小獸是狼所以穿狼裝嚕
另外是因為小獸喜歡
不過想要可愛版的狼裝>///<

----------


## 狐狸

> 我個人是狼獸裝,狐狸獸裝,尤其是魔人社作品集裡的那隻狐狸


那隻狐狸是我呀/_\"~





> 狼裝吧~冬天穿會很暖的哦~
> 家附近有山的話,
> 會趁著中秋去亂吠的吧~


這個構想很棒^^^~
只要獸裝的頭部材質選對了就不會那麼熱~(例如鐵絲)

冬天山腳的話最好裡面穿一件超薄短袖在穿獸裝就夠了....
因為獸裝的威力不小XD""

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

我喔...我只要是可愛的!!!萌的!!獸裝~不管幾件我都要XD"~
愛死獸裝了...

----------


## Kofu

> 這個構想很棒^^^~
> 只要獸裝的頭部材質選對了就不會那麼熱~(例如鐵絲)
> 
> 冬天山腳的話最好裡面穿一件超薄短袖在穿獸裝就夠了....
> 因為獸裝的威力不小XD""
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 我喔...我只要是可愛的!!!萌的!!獸裝~不管幾件我都要XD"~
> 愛死獸裝了...


I need a meerkat suit = ="" a lot~~~~~
oh well a lion suit should work too ^_^ 

and btw, find a way to put the computer fan in your fox head yet? it should work pretty well because everyone here does so.

----------


## firewolf

只要是狼我都能接受啦~只要沒有很醜就好了=.=|||
叫同學穿...晚上抱著睡(謎:死變態!!你果然是死變態!!!!)
然後自己也要穿一件(謎:不會有人配合你的...)

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

我來一件龍人裝好了
那綠色的閃亮鱗甲(自戀中XD)

----------


## 冷翻了

怪獸電力公司裡面的那隻sulley   :Embarassed:  

然後找個人來穿   然後讓我樓樓抱抱+蹂躪    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  

還有拍照    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

犬科動物也不錯  :P

----------


## 則

最想要的當然是皮卡丘嚕

這是最可愛的獸XD

還有哈士奇(本人看到哈士奇會軟掉)

尤其是狐狸大哥那套狐狸裝

本人也是豎起大拇指狂叫好的(嗚嗚嗚~~~(興奮叫聲))

----------


## 光狼

易打理就最好了........

偏好類似這種的.....

夏天時,滿幸福的.......(笑)

----------


## 月影之虎

在下最想要的就是
老虎
但是狼 豹 獅 還有可愛的哈士奇
也很想要
然後把獸裝
掛起來欣賞囉
ㄏㄏㄏ

----------


## 胡狼烏加

胡狼裝.....(謎：有這種東西嗎??)  :em_jackallaugh:  

黑狼也可以~~我會想辦法把耳朵弄大一點(笑)@@"

----------


## 朔玥冷情

狼裝.豹裝.犬裝跟虎裝~如果科技夠發達我希望是尾巴會動的那種XD(三合一核爆)~

----------


## 斬月

*我最想要的是狼的or獅子or老虎  
這些穿起來都很帥*

----------


## 龍龍

龍裝 或 狼裝     可是目前有哈士奇的裝
也不錯看ㄟ 那眼神也好美   自己本想做狼可是布布不夠 就變哈士奇
龍裝如做鱗片很難八?!

----------


## Owla

我也想要狼裝~
要毛茸茸的那一種=w=
一定很暖和~
穿上之後第一件事......

奔跑~~~~~10公里XD

第二件事......

睡覺!!!!!!睡到自然醒!!!!!!XXXDDD

第三件事......

把人撲倒~~~!!!XXXXXXDDDDDD

----------


## 小雨乂火獅

獅子裝  ＝口＝  最好是QQQ版的>﹏<"  狂野型也口以ˊˋ  ~~~~~
因為 本人對獅子研究很感興趣=ˇ=

----------


## 暗翼

大概是龍裝吧~

鱗片很麻煩沒錯，但也許可以用毛皮來代替鱗片。(EX：張天龍=.=)

但是比起鱗片，反倒是翅膀跟尾巴比較容易髒或是壞掉，因為沒辦法控制要往哪邊擺ˊ.ˋ，可能會被踩到或是撞到其他生物=.="。
如果能控制的話那就太完美了ˊˇˋ

其他部分可能就是角的差異，角度跟頭型也是關鍵一縫。

P.S.：本龍不太懂作獸裝，可能有些不懂的地方說的好像很懂，請多見諒ˊ.ˋ

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

西伯利亞虎~就是白虎套裝拉
老實說對貓科類的套裝都很感興趣~
但是比較偏愛老虎就是了
細長的尾吧~不會過長的毛髮
抱起來又舒服>///<

----------


## 白狼 小舞

當然是狼裝阿~

最好要雪白色的
雖然不太好保養

冬天捲在一起睡覺超溫暖的
尤其是去年冬天去加拿大時超想要的  :Wink:  

PS:就算不能真的變成狼~~~
但也可以享受一下當狼的感覺  :Very Happy:

----------


## 小風

狼裝犬裝毛茸茸的　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　最好是雪白色,黑色~

----------


## 幻影紅虎

狼裝或者虎裝
有時後裝著獸衣在山裡頭走也是一種想受
雖然看過有人去做豹裝在山中學獵豹跑路
我佩服他~~
因為旁邊有不少人指指點點
但是不為所動~~
其實做獸裝的原因是:
有點想要滿足成為野獸的願望罷了.....

----------


## a70701111

狼、老虎、獅子、貓、狗……等等的……
多到連在下自己也覺得很不可思議。
但是等到做完應該會不知道要穿哪一套吧(燦)

----------


## 白虎

只要是犬科、貓科都很想要耶!
野心好像有點大

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

狐狸~~ 狐狸~~ 狐狸~~
小狐要九尾狐獸裝哩~~~
要毛茸茸的那種~~
注意~~ 要九根尾巴哩~~ ^^

----------


## tsuki.白

目前最想要的就是龍~~
也就是自己的形象拉
因爲基本都是毛毛
所以現在這個做起來也不會有鱗片之類的麻煩

不過主要是材料問題...以及時間的不充裕
這邊也沒有專業的furry同好會QQ(穿上不知往哪裏走
況且某白手工從小就不及格XD

----------

